# breeding fantails



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

i have a pair of black fantails, and they are ready to start breeding. i've heard some people say that it is better to trim their tails off for better results. how far should i trim the tail? what other things should i do so that is easier for the birds to mate?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There is some excellent information about breeding given by ree lee ( in regard to black fantails)on this thread, INFERTILITY:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13317


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello I myself breed American Fantails.Yes it is best to cut the tails back.What I do is spread the tail out so it`s in the fan.Then I go straight up from the bottom.I also like to cut around the vents but not to close.I will try to get some pictures if you would like to see them!


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

Sure Anything Would Help......any Other Tips, Please Let Me Know. Thanks


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

hey would the feathers grow up again? i mean i was doing some trimming, and they kinda look weird without their full fantail.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Cut feathers don't grow back but will be replaced when the bird molts. That's late summer/early fall, so they'll look kinda funny until then. But by then you should be through breeding. BTW, a feather that is plucked out will be replaced, but I wouldn't recommend plucking your fantails' tails--ouch!


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

hey, how do i know that the sperm has gone into the female? i mean when i see the birds do their thing, it seems that he has trouble putting it in before he falls off of her. so how do i know that it worked? any way of knowing this?


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Does he look like he want's a cigarette? - Are either of them wearing a 'slack-eyed and silly' expression? 

Seriously, There is no way I know of. If the hen is gravid, and lays, you'll know in a few days.
If the eggs don't hatch, the'll regect them and try again.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> *Does he look like he want's a cigarette? - Are either of them wearing a 'slack-eyed and silly' expression?*
> 
> Seriously, There is no way I know of. If the hen is gravid, and lays, you'll know in a few days.
> If the eggs don't hatch, the'll regect them and try again.


This is the first thread I read today and Alvin, you have made my DAY!  

I SURE DO LIKE YOUR STYLE!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Just wait and see. Pigeons are so quick at doing the deed I'm almost surprised by how many fertile eggs they produce, but that's how it is in the animal world. Obviously they are more efficient than they appear to be.  We have fantails too, about 20 of them, and I've never trimmed their tails but fertility has been good.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

X3MTM said:


> so how do i know that it worked? any way of knowing this?



you will be able to see an embryo or blood veins upon candling egg after 5 to 7 days of incubation.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you trim the first 6 to 7 feathers as close to the body as you can on each side of the tail leaveing the center feathers. Then trim the feathers around the vent are as close as you can This helps improve fertile eggs. american fantails are different then indian fantails They do betterwith trimmed tails. Now after the moult starts Its a good idea to pull the trimmed tail feathers. You can do this 3 on each a day until they are pulled. . Be sure to give your hens some oyster shell tabs you can get those at any Wal mart it helps build up a calcium reserve. Give 1 a day for 5 days to the hen. On reg fantails Break them in half and open the beak up drop it in hold the bird to insure it swallows it. And rember grit. Fans are not the best of parents but they do ok. Check your young birds as they grow.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

how long does it take for them to lay eggs? i've had them together for like 3 weeks now, and still no egg has been laid....probably they are both males?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

X3MTM said:


> how long does it take for them to lay eggs? i've had them together for like 3 weeks now, and still no egg has been laid....probably they are both males?


It takes 5 to 10 days after mating for them to lay eggs, no they won't lay if they are both males.

Make sure to follow re lee's excellent advice .

Did you tell us how old these birds were?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't assume yet that they are both males. Some of my fantail hens take a long time to get around to laying eggs, going several weeks between nests.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

they are about 5 years old. they where born sometime in 2000. the pair were in one nest for the first 2 weeks, and now they are in a new one...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A trick I have used over the years to get the pairs working was I gave the cock bird 200 unit vitiman E one time daily for 5 days. After the third day I gave the hen it too for 2 days. It kind of increases there drive in away as in the loft not much else goes on. so they get more excited and seem to get down to the nesting routine. Also It takes them time to adjust. And as you said they are 2000 birds IF they come from a inbred family of birds fertiling the eggs may become a problem. Just have to see how it goes. Give the vit, E a try and the other things that have been brought up. Then sit back and enjoy your birds.


----------

